# Home phone and landline only



## furball (24 May 2021)

Does anyone have any experience of this phone provider?
https://www.simpletelecoms.co.uk/Telephone-line-for-Elderly-People I haven't heard of them before and I can't see any endorsements from age related groups.
Looking for an elderly friend who doesn't need broadband. It looks a though BT are the only major provider that do home phone and landline only but some other providers have broadband with home phone packages that are cheaper than BT's landline only


----------



## Andy_R (24 May 2021)

I would check with the likes of Age UK, and see what they recommend.


----------



## midlife (24 May 2021)

Post office used to do a cheaper landline only package


----------



## Kingfisher101 (24 May 2021)

Check its not a scam.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 May 2021)

A mobile phone would be significantly cheaper.


----------



## furball (25 May 2021)

Thanks for your replies. I understand the Post Office have sold their phone business to Shell and the landline service isn't available to new customers (if I've understood it correctly).
Should have said my friend is in the Outer Hebrides which makes things more complicated.
I had a quick look at Age Scotland last night but didn't find any useful information.
She has a mobile, probably pay as you go which she says is expensive and doesn't like using. It is difficult to get her to consider doing things in a different way. She knows what she wants, compromise doesn't happen unless the compromise is the absolute last resort.


----------



## Alex H (25 May 2021)

Any help?

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.simpletelecoms.co.uk


----------



## Electric_Andy (25 May 2021)

Have you tried comparison websites - Youswitch etc? Look at the cheapest quote and then double check if they supply said service to your friend's postcode. The trouble is nowadays you'll get an ultra cheap deal for 18 months but then will have to shop around at the end of each contract when the price shoots up. It's become more like car insurance


----------



## Milkfloat (25 May 2021)

furball said:


> Thanks for your replies. I understand the Post Office have sold their phone business to Shell and the landline service isn't available to new customers (if I've understood it correctly).
> Should have said my friend is in the Outer Hebrides which makes things more complicated.
> I had a quick look at Age Scotland last night but didn't find any useful information.
> She has a mobile, probably pay as you go which she says is expensive and doesn't like using. It is difficult to get her to consider doing things in a different way. She knows what she wants, compromise doesn't happen unless the compromise is the absolute last resort.


Get her this and a £5 a month sim will get her unlimited calls and she will be none the wiser.

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/BW-Wireless-Quadband-GSM-especially/dp/B0084D59TW/


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 May 2021)

It's worth noting that the UK's PSTN (public switched telephone network) is being switched off in December 2025 and everyone will have to move to digital, either mobile phones or voice over IP, as landlines will be defunct. There will be no more ADSL or FTTC broadband either as these need a working landline.


----------

